# How often are you tipped?



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I've done 15 trips with no tips (4.85 rating). I was surprised no one has yet even though I always provide great service (on-time, smile, know when to chat or keep quiet, and provide water bottles to everyone). I have given 5 waters and still no tips.

Is this typical?

Side note: I had all tourists except for two, from NJ, NY, San Diego, San Francisco, Chicago etc.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes it is typical. 

Uber provides dis-information "no tip required". No tip is required, but pax hold that as Gospel.

I received a couple of $2 tips and one $10 this week, but that is not normal 
Zero is normal.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

0-$40 a night. It just depends, I just do the same thing and don't expect or ask for a tip.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> 0-$40 a night. It just depends, I just do the same thing and don't expect or ask for a tip.


I never ask either. Okay, so would you say you get tipped exery "x" amount of rides, x being...10?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Although, I thought for sure this one guy was going to tip me. I had to drive about 25 minutes to get him because no other driver would accept his ping probably. And it took me forever to find him because he dropped the pin in the wrong location (of course) and was at a weird location during high tourist season. 

He thanked me for the water I provided because it was a hot day, and we were stuck in so much traffic because it was a busy tourist day and I had a good 30 minutes of traffic dead miles going back and the guy didn't even tip me $1 lol 

He was nicely dressed and staying at a $500 a night Hotel and said he was from San Francisco. Oh well.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I never ask either. Okay, so would you say you get tipped exery "x" amount of rides, x being...10?


It's like every thing else uber. Sometimes it's good, sometimes it's bad. I can go a week with no tips, then the next I get tips on 90% of my rides


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I've done 15 trips with no tips (4.85 rating). I have given 5 waters and still no tips.


Personally my tips didn't start rolling in until I started offering cappuccinos and steamed hand towels.

Raised my rating quick-like up to a solid 4.6.

Win-win!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Think I got 4/ $3 tips today. Thank you OC.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Think I got 4/ $3 tips today. Thank you OC.


Oh man! Are you going to go buy a new car?


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

I have Santander on speed dial if needed!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

......hardly ever, and, with one exception, from people who do not live here..............

The one person who did live here who tipped me, did it on _*Uber TAXI*_. I did try to tell him that there is a default setting on Uber Taxi for the tip, thus, it was not necessary. He told me that he knew that, and had left it at the default setting, but he insisted on my taking the cash tip, as well. When I did the bookwork, I found that he had, in fact, left it at the default tip setting.

Uber Taxi is the only Uber platform where there is a tip function. Uber Taxi is not in every Uber market, but it is here.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

About 5-10% of my passengers tip.


----------



## aparks330 (Aug 13, 2015)

i started on tuesday and have driven every day since and i have been tipped $2. LOL LIKE riders really have no idea


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

And no tips for about three weeks I got two out of three this morning and one out of three last night. It's sort of like playing scratch tickets


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

poopy said:


> Personally my tips didn't start rolling in until I started offering cappuccinos and steamed hand towels.
> 
> Raised my rating quick-like up to a solid 4.6.
> 
> Win-win!


You are too cheap. Cappuccinos and hot hand towels only ? Step it up to Irish coffees and shoulder and neck massages, and may be you will then achieve that great level of a 4.7 rating that every Uber driver should aspire to, and you will become a millionaire out of the tips you will get.


----------



## UberLex (Jul 29, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I've done 15 trips with no tips (4.85 rating). I was surprised no one has yet even though I always provide great service (on-time, smile, know when to chat or keep quiet, and provide water bottles to everyone). I have given 5 waters and still no tips.
> 
> Is this typical?
> 
> Side note: I had all tourists except for two, from NJ, NY, San Diego, San Francisco, Chicago etc.


I joined the TAG program and that seem to help me get a tip from a recent Airport runs but sucks that all PAX are giving no tip for Uber ride anymore thinking it's part of the fare


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The whole problem with adding a tip function is uber will report that as income. Is that what we want ?

So we play right into the governemt coffers. It won't be the drivers petition that gets it done. As it lays in the hands of gov regulators. And why the gov wants a cashless society.


----------



## Whirlwind (Aug 14, 2015)

I got a 20$ tip today. ....I waited, while the guy waited for his drug deal to go down, I think. It's my second day driving. Hope I never see all that again.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Overall? Probably 5% but the last 7 days would be 10%. Still shitty! 

Ask me how many of those short riders got 4 stars when they didn't tip? 90%. I was nice to a pretty girl because it was her first ride and I didn't want her to have trouble getting her ride home that night with a 4 star rating.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Whirlwind said:


> I got a 20$ tip today. ....I waited, while the guy waited for his drug deal to go down, I think. It's my second day driving. Hope I never see all that again.


What, to never see a 20 buck tip? LOL, you probably won't see that again! BTW, what is up with people lately putting the $ sign after the number and the % sign in front of the number? Is this an English as a second language situation? It has to be as I see it a ton on this site.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I've done 15 trips with no tips (4.85 rating). I was surprised no one has yet even though I always provide great service (on-time, smile, know when to chat or keep quiet, and provide water bottles to everyone). I have given 5 waters and still no tips.
> 
> Is this typical?
> 
> Side note: I had all tourists except for two, from NJ, NY, San Diego, San Francisco, Chicago etc.


STOP GIVING OUT WATER!!!!!!! Damn newbies, read up on this forum of all good, bad and ugly to work Uber.....please!!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> The whole problem with adding a tip function is uber will report that as income. Is that what we want ?
> 
> So we play right into the governemt coffers. It won't be the drivers petition that gets it done. As it lays in the hands of gov regulators. And why the gov wants a cashless society.


I call this argument b.s.
If I make more money with cashless tip, I would have to pay tax on it. Why do you think this is wrong?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> The whole problem with adding a tip function is uber will report that as income. Is that what we want ?
> 
> So we play right into the governemt coffers. It won't be the drivers petition that gets it done. As it lays in the hands of gov regulators. And why the gov wants a cashless society.


Are you this dense? So are you satisfied with making $50 a month in tips and pay zero taxes on it or make $200 in tips and pay 15% of that? That is $130 more each month by having that option on the app. 
Boss:"Amsoil Uber Connect, I am going to give you a raise to $1 million! How you like that?" Amsoil Uber Connect, "I don't like that sir because I would have to pay taxes on that million and right now you pay me $50000 under the table. No thanks!"


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Y'all better be paying taxes on tips, cash or not...


----------



## claritys (Aug 12, 2015)

With Lyft, I get tipped several times a day through the app. With Uber, in the last six months I've gotten *maybe* 5 cash tips
My ratings for both are pretty good, too *shrugs*


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Y'all better be paying taxes on tips, cash or not...


I would love to pay taxes on the cash tip but Uber says "Tips are not necessary" and by golly y'all, I haven't received any cash tips.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If I had a million id have so many right offs I wouldn' have to pay taxes. So no, not that dense.


----------



## bryanch (Jul 9, 2015)

I get tipped about 20% of the time with Uber, and about 90% with Lyft. However, with Uber it seems to be quite unpredictable. Two Saturdays ago I had about $190 in fares, and $75 in tips with Uber. Last night I did $175 in fares, and only $2 in tips. I also have noticed that with Uber, when I have a longer ride, $25+, I almost always get tipped, and it's almost always $10. Minimum fares never get tipped, Everything in between is $2-$5, when I do get tipped. With Lyft, even though I get tips more often, I've never received a tip over $5.


----------



## REBU22 (Jun 1, 2015)

bryanch said:


> I get tipped about 20% of the time with Uber, and about 90% with Lyft. However, with Uber it seems to be quite unpredictable. Two Saturdays ago I had about $190 in fares, and $75 in tips with Uber. Last night I did $175 in fares, and only $2 in tips. I also have noticed that with Uber, when I have a longer ride, $25+, I almost always get tipped, and it's almost always $10. Minimum fares never get tipped, Everything in between is $2-$5, when I do get tipped. With Lyft, even though I get tips more often, I've never received a tip over $5.


We are all Rexican, no need to tip, tip is included,
Ask Donald Trump...

Adios Amigos


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Y'all better be paying taxes on tips, cash or not...


Ha ha ha! Watch out everybody this guy works for the IRS


----------



## sechax0r (Aug 8, 2015)

15 Trips, 5* rating, two tips, one $2 and one $5. The $5 was a waiter and thought it was "bullshit" that uber doesn't encourage tipping.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

sechax0r said:


> 15 Trips, 5* rating, two tips, one $2 and one $5. The $5 was a waiter and thought it was "bullshit" that uber doesn't encourage tipping.


Not bad, I figured this outcome to be more typical than mine.


----------



## sechax0r (Aug 8, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Not bad, I figured this outcome to be more typical than mine.


I did a run for a dude yesterday. A little OT.

He dropped the pin in the wrong spot. Was 10 minutes north of pin almost in another state.
Was a dick on the phone when I called him.
Wanted a 60 mile ride. OK it's your money.
Wanted me to stop for smokes and wait while he smoked. I did.
Screamed at his bank during the ride saying he had 30000 in his account yesterday, now he is negative (did mention he took out 3k that day)
Fare was $105 (nice, OK) $0 tip even after I bent over backwards for him. 
Oh, and I felt like I was going to get stabbed any minute.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Ha ha ha! Watch out everybody this guy works for the IRS


Nah, I just think that those of us who pay our fair share shouldn't be subsidizing felons.

And, heck, I think we're OVERtaxed, but the way to fight that is to elect sensible politicians, not break the law.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Nah, I just think that those of us who pay our fair share shouldn't be subsidizing felons.
> 
> And, heck, I think we're OVERtaxed, but the way to fight that is to elect sensible politicians, not break the law.


I bet you do. I'm not trying to talk politics either.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> I bet you do. I'm not trying to talk politics either.


You bet I do what?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

renbutler said:


> You bet I do what?


I bet you think that.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Of course. Why would I misrepresent my own thoughts? Especially when they are completely reasonable.

You are not a hero for skipping out on taxes. It's why the rest of us get shafted at tax time.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Of course. Why would I misrepresent my own thoughts? Especially when they are completely reasonable.
> 
> You are not a hero for skipping out on taxes. It's why the rest of us get shafted at tax time.


I pay my taxes bro. I was making fun of you for getting all excited about it. You're pulling assumptions out of thin air. Out...


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I get tips once in a blue moon.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> I pay my taxes bro. I was making fun of you for getting all excited about it. You're pulling assumptions out of thin air. Out...


Excited?

And I was "_just _making fun of you?"

Weird series of posts there.

Oh, um, out...


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> I get tips once in a blue moon.


Is that like 1 in 10 trips? Or like 1 in 50 lol


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Of course. Why would I misrepresent my own thoughts? Especially when they are completely reasonable.
> 
> You are not a hero for skipping out on taxes. It's why the rest of us get shafted at tax time.


^^^
Baloney!


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Hard to argue with that well reasoned and supported line of thinking...


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Baloney!


Roast beef?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Although, I thought for sure this one guy was going to tip me. I had to drive about 25 minutes to get him because no other driver would accept his ping probably. And it took me forever to find him because he dropped the pin in the wrong location (of course) and was at a weird location during high tourist season.
> 
> He thanked me for the water I provided because it was a hot day, and we were stuck in so much traffic because it was a busy tourist day and I had a good 30 minutes of traffic dead miles going back and the guy didn't even tip me $1 lol
> 
> He was nicely dressed and staying at a $500 a night Hotel and said he was from San Francisco. Oh well.


You are new, you will learn.

First off, NEVER drive 25 minutes to pick someone up, too many dead miles so you will lose money, and what is your time worth to you?

Second, don't expect shit in the way of tips. You are giving away water to people who have been told not to tip and that you make 5K a month doing this (listen to the radio ads). They have been conditioned to getting reaklly cheap rides and have been repeatedly told it's all about them.

Bottom line, it's a desperation gig if you're driving X.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I honestly get on average 25% of my fares (after Ubers cut) in tips. I look at it more in a monetary way than actually how many passengers tip me. Just Saturday I had a passenger so impressed with the way I got her to her location she tipped me $40 on a $15 fare. She was a great lady who I know had the money; I wondered why she even used X.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Roast beef?


^^^
Tongue.


----------



## timdb (Aug 7, 2015)

Depends on how much I flirt


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

timdb said:


> Depends on how much I flirt


So they pay you to stop?


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

OCBob said:


> What, to never see a 20 buck tip? LOL, you probably won't see that again! BTW, what is up with people lately putting the $ sign after the number and the % sign in front of the number? Is this an English as a second language situation? It has to be as I see it a ton on this site.


No, it isn't. People are just morons.


----------



## Stratos (Jun 3, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Tongue.


Pork Chop


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

i been tipped a few times.. one time i got offered weed , another time a car wash coupon


----------



## Chalice (Aug 13, 2015)

Last night I received a $20 tip on a $22 ride! But, most riders believe tipping is not allowed as they have made this statement on a few occasions. I am not sure why Uber makes it clear when riders sign up that no cash is involved and tips are not necessary. I am not sure what the business strategy is around this! It doesn't take any thing away from their bottom line at all. In fact since Uber is directing the rider and the driver I don't know how they are able to claim we are independent contractors. ;-)


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Chalice said:


> Last night I received a $20 tip on a $22 ride! But, most riders believe tipping is not allowed as they have made this statement on a few occasions. I am not sure why Uber makes it clear when riders sign up that no cash is involved and tips are not necessary. I am not sure what the business strategy is around this! It doesn't take any thing away from their bottom line at all. In fact since Uber is directing the rider and the driver I don't know how they are able to claim we are independent contractors. ;-)


My only guess is that they're trying to distance themselves from the idea of being a "taxi" company and part of the challenge involves getting rid of the idea of "tipping" as you would a taxi driver? That's my only guess.


----------



## timdb (Aug 7, 2015)

UberLou said:


> So they pay you to stop?


Exactly how it works. Uncomfortable rides = big money to stop


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> I've done 15 trips with no tips (4.85 rating). I was surprised no one has yet even though I always provide great service (on-time, smile, know when to chat or keep quiet, and provide water bottles to everyone). I have given 5 waters and still no tips.
> 
> Is this typical?
> 
> Side note: I had all tourists except for two, from NJ, NY, San Diego, San Francisco, Chicago etc.


I know this much, tips from Uber riders are far less frequent than Lyft riders.
The nature of tipping suggests that frequency should not be expected, just appreciated when it happens.
For me, it *IS GREATLY APPRECIATED* when it happens, even if they tip in just a few coins.

Try not to focus on the tipping aspect.
*The greater concerns are the constantly lowering rates and lack of support from Uber*.
That is where the focus should be. *Fix those, and perhaps the concern about the rate of tipping fades away.*
It's not the responsibility of the rider to make up for Uber failing to set a fair price and fulfilling it's role as driver support.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

just got a tip .. ride was 4 bucks (2.40 after fee's) lady gave me 5 dollar tip..


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

pasadenauber said:


> just got a tip .. ride was 4 bucks (2.40 after fee's) lady gave me 5 dollar tip..


Hold the presses!


----------



## timdb (Aug 7, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> No, it isn't. People are just morons.





pasadenauber said:


> i been tipped a few times.. one time i got offered weed , another time a car wash coupon


I get a lot of fast food offers, I always pass.

The other day though I got two $20 tips, both on $20 fairs. I was stoked.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

pasadenauber said:


> i been tipped a few times.. one time i got offered weed , another time a car wash coupon


^^^
Hey... I'd go for the car wash coupon as long as it was still valid and wasn't something like 25 miles away. 
The good car wash on Las Vegas Bl. downtown is something like $12.00 without wax (Never use it because it just seals in everything that didn't come off in the wash, like sap).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I've done 15 trips with no tips (4.85 rating). I was surprised no one has yet even though I always provide great service (on-time, smile, know when to chat or keep quiet, and provide water bottles to everyone). I have given 5 waters and still no tips.
> Is this typical?


As you've heard - Uber does everything it can to make riders believe that tipping is not necessary and implies that tips are included in the fare. So you won't see too many.

10% of my riders tip. But those tips add up to average around 20% of my weekly fares.
I'll take it.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Did 83 trips last week. Got 4 tips. That's 4%. $1, $2, $3, $3 and $20. Thrilled I got anything!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

**UPDATE** !!!

Ha, so now I'm at 20 trips and I recently got two tips (both for $5) too! One person was an Uber driver, so not entirely sure if that "counts" but that was very kind of him. The other were 4 generous men who each put in a dollar and then some! Bam! So, there you have it.

20 trips, I've made $220 in fares, and $10 in tips. I'm rich! (ha)

Rating at 4.88 too, wow such rating. much high. very amaze.


----------



## Chalice (Aug 13, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> My only guess is that they're trying to distance themselves from the idea of being a "taxi" company and part of the challenge involves getting rid of the idea of "tipping" as you would a taxi driver? That's my only guess.


If that is the case they have NOT done any research or homework. The tip does not set Uber apart from a taxi service at all. The cleanliness, smell and engaging driver does! All my riders say they will not take a taxi ever again because of these reasons! I have often parked in back of a taxi several yards away and I see their cars filled with smoke as they are puffing on something!!! Getting into a car like that would make me vomit!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Chalice said:


> If that is the case they have NOT done any research or homework. The tip does not set Uber apart from a taxi service at all. The cleanliness, smell and engaging driver does! All my riders say they will not take a taxi ever again because of these reasons! I have often parked in back of a taxi several yards away and I see their cars filled with smoke as they are puffing on something!!! Getting into a car like that would make me vomit!


^^^
Chalice? 
Reminds me of an old line from a Danny Kay movie. 
Not the pestle with the thestle or the flagon with the dragon but the chalice from the palace that has the brew that is true. 
Or something like that.


----------



## LarryL (Aug 7, 2015)

Sad but today I had a group of three who said they would have tipped me however Uber does not allow it. I politely let them know that Uber states tipping is not necessary. At the end of the trip my tip was a thank you for being prompt and polite during our 1.9 mile drive.


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't get not getting a tip, I'm happy with $3. 

The older folks almost always tip, and the younger men do tip sometimes also. Young women NEVER tip, NEVER. I've got tips of $50, $40, $20 and then a bunch of tips under $10. I'd say I get tipped about 8% of the time, mostly by folks in the service industry.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Annapolis Ghostrider said:


> I don't get not getting a tip, I'm happy with $3.
> 
> The older folks almost always tip, and the younger men do tip sometimes also. Young women NEVER tip, NEVER. I've got tips of $50, $40, $20 and then a bunch of tips under $10. I'd say I get tipped about 8% of the time, mostly by folks in the service industry.


Honestly, I'd be happy with $2 (even $1 is obviously better than $0 but still). It boggles my mind when people are in my car giving me the whole "I just love how much better Uber is than taxi services. You guys are here within 5-10, reliable, less expensive, you're smart, polite and the cars are way nicer!"

Then, at the end of the ride, of course...No tip lol I don't get it either sometimes.


----------



## superhans (Jul 29, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Honestly, I'd be happy with $2 (even $1 is obviously better than $0 but still). It boggles my mind when people are in my car giving me the whole "I just love how much better Uber is than taxi services. You guys are here within 5-10, reliable, less expensive, you're smart, polite and the cars are way nicer!"
> 
> Then, at the end of the ride, of course...No tip lol I don't get it either sometimes.


Very true, I use to be stunned, sort of a few seconds to collect myself....now I pull off and try to drag them along with me before their hand leaves the handle.


----------



## superhans (Jul 29, 2015)

I kept a set of Mercedes keys overnight that had been left in the back seat, when I returned them to a group of ladies partying on the beach they were ecstatic and said 'superhans you are my hero, you know how much these things are to replace, come party with us', just as my window was about to come down one of them said 'lets give him a tip' (like I'm some indentured waif), I think it was my blank stare of disbelief that must have jolted one of them out of their liquored miasma!
I didn't go out of my way to return them, I got a fare to their location luckily otherwise I would have thrown said expensive keys in a canal.......quite enjoying my new attitude toward people who really know they should tip but give an FU instead.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

superhans So, how much did they tip?


----------



## superhans (Jul 29, 2015)

10 for the poor ass who saved 'em hundreds for a new key. They were sipping on martinis which are 12 to 18 each. I'm worth less than a martini.....lol.


----------



## superhans (Jul 29, 2015)

As stated elsewhere I'm really ubering to promote other better revenue streams.....the tips do matter and I am shocked when people just step out after a great conversation but I would never think of doing it if I didn't have lease miles to 'use up', yesterday I received a 182 ticket for running a red light in july, gas, insurance, risk of accident etc etc....got to be insane. But I do enjoy the passengers I have to admit, its some sort of masochistic addiction.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

**UPDATE** Last one

Okay, so 42 trips in, and I've received 4 tips now. Awesome! I am always grateful. Thanks to all the generous customers.


----------



## BrandonSilva82 (Aug 12, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Although, I thought for sure this one guy was going to tip me. I had to drive about 25 minutes to get him because no other driver would accept his ping probably. And it took me forever to find him because he dropped the pin in the wrong location (of course) and was at a weird location during high tourist season.
> 
> He thanked me for the water I provided because it was a hot day, and we were stuck in so much traffic because it was a busy tourist day and I had a good 30 minutes of traffic dead miles going back and the guy didn't even tip me $1 lol
> 
> He was nicely dressed and staying at a $500 a night Hotel and said he was from San Francisco. Oh well.


This is one of the many reasons I focus on getting the person from point A to point B, no frills, little small talk, no freebies. I get tips from people who would normally tip, and no tips from the people who don't. I don't even bring up the rating - most riders feel that leaving 5* is their version of a tip. I'd rather get all 4*'s and get a couple bucks, then 5* and no tips.


----------



## Edantes (Apr 18, 2015)

With uber - my average is about 1 out of every 75 trips, I keep a written log of every trip. Lyft about 35% of the time. The fact that it is an option with Lyft increases the odds that you will receive a tip.


----------

